
Pain-free way of tackling dental decay reverses acid damage and re-builds teeth - ph0rque
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/08/110823115402.htm
======
skimbrel
If this actually works as advertised, I hope it makes it to market as fast as
possible. I'm pretty much done with the days of having new cavities, but I
have composite fillings for all the cavities I did have, and ten years down
the line they're starting to go bad. It's incredibly frustrating to have a
dentist tell you you need to have an already-filled tooth re-drilled because
the composite isn't sealing the cavity anymore and decay has set in around the
edges where no amount of brushing could have prevented it. With any luck the
current generation will be the last to suffer this fate.

